# Strange things seen during rides



## jplynch019 (Jul 20, 2006)

Most of us ride on trails or back roads.   Some strange stuff going on out there. I thought it would be cool to list some of the strangest things you've seen while riding.  Sure you are going to see all sorts of junk on the road and all sorts of dead and live animals. 

I'll start with this one.  During this year's trek across Maine I noticed that all of a guys "stufff" (golf clubs, tools, etc.) were strewn on a front yard and there was a big sign that said "FREE!"   

I think maybe someone was in trouble with the missus?

So what strange things have you seen?


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 21, 2006)

A big fat guy in his oversized, stretched out briefs, smoking a cigar, standing in his front door waving "Good morning!!"...


----------



## jplynch019 (Jul 21, 2006)

Was that on the Trek Across Maine as well?  I think I saw that guy too!.


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> A big fat guy in his oversized, stretched out briefs, smoking a cigar, standing in his front door waving "Good morning!!"...



At least he wasn't emptying his chemcial toilet.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Jul 24, 2006)

Late last fall, when the days were getting short, I was on the last 10 miles of my nightly ride and it was dark - _really_ dark.  I have a little headlight but it's not really for illumination - just so I'm seen.  Most of the ride is on back roads and suddenly, out of the gloom in front of me, materialized 3 cows walking shoulder-to-shoulder down the middle of the road towards me!  Weird.  I managed to avoid the bovine menace and saw the farmer a few miles up the road and told him where the escapees were (he was lookin' for 'em).  2 miles later, I almost hit _another_ cow which had made a break for it.  Different farm alltogether!  That was just the night they all decided to "go for it" I guess.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jul 25, 2006)

Great Story.  Always seems to happen at dusk or dawn.


----------



## smootharc (Jul 25, 2006)

*About 15 years ago, now....*

....I was mtn. biking on a fire/logging type road in pres range area, and lo and behold I came around a corner, a mindin' my own business, and a early-20's-ish couple was standing at the edge of the trail....with their pants around their ankles....and they weren't taking a pee break (feel free to insert your imagination here).   

Not sure of trail rights-of-way protocol in such an instance, I just blew on past and said "hey" as I did.

And, no, Marc, I did not look back....


----------



## jplynch019 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nature at its best.


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> At least he wasn't emptying his chemcial toilet.




yeah..guess his sh)*$tter wasn't full..ha ha h ha


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 1, 2006)

A woodchuck was crossing the road the other day and when it saw me it screamed. I didn't know woodchucks could scream.


----------



## thaller1 (Aug 1, 2006)

jplynch019 said:
			
		

> A woodchuck was crossing the road the other day and when it saw me it screamed. I didn't know woodchucks could scream.





What WERE you wearing??


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 1, 2006)

Woodchuck repellent?


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 18, 2006)

On the B&A trail in MD there was a guy riding one of those old time 3 wheelers for Senior's while smoking a pipe.  

Also a guy reading a book while riding a recumbent on the trail.


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2006)

I saw a nasty, chainsaw toothed pair of mouth breathers mating in a pick up truck just off the side of a trail once.




And no, they weren't my parents.


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 18, 2006)

Biking in West Virginia were you?


----------



## Marc (Aug 21, 2006)

jplynch019 said:


> Biking in West Virginia were you?



Actually, the backwoods on the Woodstock, CT/Southbridge, MA border, so, yeah, basically West Virginia.

They were cousins, at least, I'm sure.


----------

